# Crabapple for smoking



## not2bad (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm a noob and wanting to build my own smoker. Got several ideas but curious about wood. I have access to all kind of maple woods etc.but no hickory and wood like that. I have read apple is a good smoking wood. I know of several old wild crabapple trees and wonder if it would be a good smoking wood. Anyone tried this and how good was it?


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 6, 2012)

I would think it should be fine.  You'd want to cut it and stack it and let it season a year or two.


----------



## big casino (Apr 6, 2012)

Pops is right, you can use crab apple


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 6, 2012)

Crab apple  is a great wood for smoking. I have  lots of it from my dad and I use  a couple of chunks every time I run my UDS.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 6, 2012)

Like the guys said that is good smoking wood.

Please do us a favor and update your profile with your location then swing over to Roll Call and introduce yourself so we can give you a SMF welcome


----------

